# Im hereeeeeee!!!!



## cozydunt (Oct 21, 2008)

Well after many years of hovering around the lower leaugues of motoring with the like of golf gti's and fiat bravo hgt's I have finally driven my first TT and I loved it so I bought it. I pick it up tomorrow and I cant sleep since I put the deposit down. Bring on tomorrow. Its as clean as they come and on a 51 plate with 70k miles so it drives amazing.


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Hello and welcome, post some pics
cheers
jon


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Welcome along buddy


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome make sure it has had the cam belt and water pump changed if not get it changed asap then join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Interesting user name :lol:

Welcome to the forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome 8)


----------

